# InkSoft Offers SSL Options For Enhanced Security



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Carrying forward its commitment to internet safety, InkSoft is offering enhanced SSL integration options for its users. Aligning its software with Google’s efforts and partnering with leading SSL providers, InkSoft is incorporating the latest technology to give its customers better SSL coverage at a lower price.

SSL (Secure Sockets Layer) encryption is critical to establishing trust with online shoppers, ensuring data and private information remains secure when passed from your browser to a web server. Google is placing higher emphasis on SSL-encrypted websites, and integrating SSL certification is a factor in site search rankings. Consequently, InkSoft is now offering two new options for users to secure their online stores. 

Dedicated SSL certificates protect your entire website, creating safe transactions and ensuring that the buyer’s browser does not give a safety warning. For users who do not want this level of coverage, InkSoft is offering free Shared SSL certificates for stores on https://stores.inksoft.com, protecting only the pages that require high security such as account sign-in and checkout.

InkSoft offers a wide range of SSL products as a paid add-on. Single Domain SSL certificates allow you to secure a web domain using a store name, plus individual InkSoft-powered online stores. Multidomain certificates cover users who have multiple selling channels on unique branded domain names.

Make sure your customers aren’t encountering security concerns or roadblocks at your website. InkSoft customers can take advantage of a custom SSL certificate for their sites for only $49 per year. 

SSL purchases can be made from within your InkSoft control panel. Not sure which certificate best fits your business? Call us at (800) 410-3048 or email [email protected]. To learn more, go to https://www.inksoft.com/making-inksoft-safer-ssl-everywhere/.

Contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

